# Changement pièces PC pour Hackintosh



## crazy_c0vv (10 Mai 2013)

Hello à tous !

Je possède un PC, équipé des pièces principales suivantes :
Intel Core i3 2120 3.3ghz
ATI 6850 1go de ram
Asrock H61M-HVS

J'ai énormément de problème pour installer OS X. Je veux dire, ça s'installe, et encore seulement Lion, mais après c'est très instable. Impossible de faire tourner FCPX correctement (il crashe au bout de 5mn).

J'aimerais donc booster un peu cette machine, dans le but de faire correctement du FCPX et du Logic (mon Macbook C2D 2ghz commence à montrer ses limites, malgré ses 8gb de ram et son SSD Crucial).

Je pensais changer la carte mère, pour une Gigabyte, la B75M-D3P, conseillée par TonyMacOSX. Je pensais ne changer que ça dans un premier temps, et utiliser le chipset graphique du CPU, dans le but d'avoir la meilleure compatibilité possible. 

Or, j'ai lu sur mon CPU n'était équipé que du HD2000, ce qui me parait bien faible pour faire tourner FCPX. Ou alors je confonds, car je croyais qu'il y avait un HD4000 sur ce CPU. Au pire, est-ce que la 6850 d'ATI fonctionnerait correctement ? J'ai une 5670 qui traine également.

Sinon, il faudrait également changer de CPU, un i5 par exemple ?

Je n'ai pas un budget extensible à l'infini, le changement de carte mère seul serait déjà pas mal... Si je dois changer le CPU, j'ai la base pour monter un deuxième ordi 
Et vous savez que ce genre de matériel se revend assez mal.

Bref, merci de votre aide !


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2013)

Pour répondre à tes questions de cartes/chipset graphiques :

http://itotoscreencast.fr/hackintosh-choisir-sa-carte-graphique/

A priori pour le HD2000 tu oublies. Mais pour ta 6850, ça doit passer.


----------



## Aymac (14 Mai 2013)

La b75m-d3h est une excellente carte,et ne nécessite pas de dsdt,c'est un bon choix.Quant à l'intel HD 2000,il existe des kext,mais ils ne gèrent pas l'accélération graphique,donc pas de FCPX avec.
La 6850 devrait fonctionner avec le bootflag : GraphicsEnabler=Yes.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (14 Mai 2013)

En tous cas, elle n'est pas chère : 69$ si j'achète aujourd'hui !
C'est très, très tentant !

Et elle est 100% compatible ? Le seul point qui pourrait poser problème, c'est ma carte graphique, donc.

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=70273&vpn=GA-B75M-D3H&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1202


----------



## crazy_c0vv (20 Juin 2013)

Je relance un peu le sujet.

J'ai tenté récement de faire du montage vidéo avec FCPX et c'est une horreur sur mon Macbook, ça rame dès que je fais autre chose que du montage simple (c'est à dire des plans alignés sans traitement, sans rien). Le CPU est à fond en permanence pour précalculer le rendu. 

Bref, il est temps que je monte le hackintosh. 

J'étais venu au départ demander conseil pour la carte mère, pensant que c'était elle qui posait le plus de problème. 

Mais je me demande si je ne devrais pas changer la carte graphique (une Ati 6850) par quelque chose de plus compatible ? Une 6870 ? Une nvidia ? Laquelle, sachant que c'est pour monter de la vidéo ?

Entre la carte mère et la carte vidéo, que devrais-je changer ? Les deux peut-être ?

Pour la carte mère je prendrais une Gigabyte H77M-D3P je pense 

Merci !


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Juin 2013)

voilà une liste de matériel 100% compatible : 
http://www.tonymacx86.com/365-building-customac-buyer-s-guide-june-2013.html


----------



## crazy_c0vv (20 Juin 2013)

Merci, mais je connaissais déjà ce site et la liste. J'ai posté un message sur leur forum mais pas de réponse actuellement.

Je sais que mes pièces ne sont pas 100% compatibles, je voulais savoir si ça fonctionnera si je change une ou deux de ces pièces, en fait


----------



## ntx (20 Juin 2013)

Pour que cela fonctionne sans problème il faut que TOUTES les pièces soient compatibles. Donc tu dois remplacer TOUTES tes pièces incompatibles par des compatibles.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2013)

oui il faut du 100% compatible ..

sinon il faut faire des kext soit même etc.. et je pense qu'il faut un peu d'expérience dans les hackintosh pour le faire


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Juin 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Pour info j'ai déjà un peu d'expérience en hackintosh, c'est bien pour ça que je ne souhaite pas remonter une machine sans avoir des pièces 100% compatibles.

Donc je dois changer la carte mère, soit. Je vais la commander aujourd'hui. un H77M-D3P sera parfaite. J'espère qu'elle est compatible Haswell ... ?

Pour la carte graphique, j'ai envie de tenter le coup sans la changer dans un premier temps. Apple ayant sortit des Macs avec des 6870, j'ose espérer que la 6850 sera compatible...
Et sinon je la changerai également, contre une GT640 par exemple.


----------



## ntx (21 Juin 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Donc je dois changer la carte mère, soit. Je vais la commander aujourd'hui. un H77M-D3P sera parfaite. J'espère qu'elle est compatible Haswell ... ?


Il me semble qu'Intel a changé de socket avec Haswell, LGA 1150 contre 1155 pour les Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Juin 2013)

effectivement, le socket change


----------



## crazy_c0vv (25 Juin 2013)

Oui c'est un nouveau socket, j'ai vu ça.

Bon, est-ce que ça vaut encore la peine d'investir dans du matériel en 1155 ? Car si je change la carte mère maintenant, c'est aussi pour installer un i5 plus tard. Si dans 6 mois on n'en trouve plus qu'en occasion, ça va pas être pratique.

Je fais aussi de la photo et depuis que j'ai changé mon appareil photo, Aperture est vraiment très lent sur le traitement des raws. Donc finalement, je vais peut-être attendre un peu et me payer un nouveau Macbook... le miens à presque 5 ans, pour l'utilisation que j'en ai je pense que c'est très bien de l'avoir gardé aussi longtemps !


----------



## sulead (26 Juin 2013)

Concernant la carte graphique j'ai une Sapphire 6670 1024 mo depuis 1 an et demi sur un Hackintosh HP et ca marche très bien sans kext. De toute façon la série des 6xxx tourne en natif sur osx SL. ( donc je n'ai aucun kext pour la carte graphique ;o)


----------

